# Jeremy and Kyle - 2xmale 1 year old gerbils - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Gerbils
Sex: Male
Age(s): 1 year
Name(s): Jeremy and Kyle
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: They came into rescue as their previous owners were "at their wits end" as the boys had chewed the expensive plastic cage they brought as well as the expensive replacement plastic cage they brought...
Medical: Healthy boys.
Will the group be split: No. These boys are well bonded. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other:These boys are friendly and will come over to say hello, however they have not been picked up much. They are very busy boys and as with any gerbil, need to be kept in a tank!

This is Jeremy

















and this is Kyle


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a new home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two are now homed


----------

